# Honey Butter



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I tried making some honey butter using Wal-Mart, "Great Value" butter. I should have known better. It sucks and has an "old" taste to it. I got spoiled on WAWA brand dairy products when I lived in Delaware. I now used Land-o-lakes brand. Not too bad, but pricey.

I let the butter warm up until soft, then blended two parts butter with one part honey. 

I'm wondering about honey margerine--nah, doesn't have enough consumer appeal.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Grant: You will be a much better yield and product if you take the butter out, let it soften and then whip the heck out of it with a mixer. Then add the honey and mix in.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Chef
I have a friend who makes it. He thinks that when mde from Goldenrod it is the best. What better use for goldenrod which is strong flavored in thi area


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

good idear


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the ratio of 1:1. Use unsalted butter. I considered producing honeybutter commercially for awhile. Got invited to the Vermont State House on Vermont Products day. Legislators get to sample all the Vermont food products. This was during the Keunan administration...late 70's?

Anyway, the governor and her enterage come marching in, all asking where the honey butter was. I was amazed how well received it was. Decided not to pursue production, as it meant a large refrigerated room, delivery issues...new truck?, and spoilage issues.

I think it would be a real successful item for the right person or couple. Start small, develop your clientel, get a name for your product.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

how well does honey butter keep. What kind of prices does one get out of it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, to understand butter a little... unsalted buter is the most fragile. When it creeps up on the experation date, the pull the unsalted butter off the shelves, send it back and the company adds salt to it as salt is a preservative.


----------

